# I need some help, please!



## jiagia (Mar 28, 2012)

I have a long living room with a attatched kitchen and counter top. I have been living in this home for 4 years and I have yet to find a comfortable arrangement, thats where you come in for help! I want my fireplace and TV to be a subtle focal point yet be able to comfortably converse with others in the room. I am looing for an arrangement, feel free to tell to me toss or add anything! I am more then willing to post pictures of the progress. Thanks so much in advance! 

I can not get the uploader here to work so I posted the pictures on photobucket. 

http://s1054.photobucket.com/albums/s485/jiagia/

Thanks again!


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

http://www.diychatroom.com/f98/how-attach-photo-post-20532/

http://www.diychatroom.com/f98/how-resize-photos-post-them-here-110722/

DM


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

jiagia said:


> I have a long living room with a attatched kitchen and counter top. I have been living in this home for 4 years and I have yet to find a comfortable arrangement, thats where you come in for help! I want my fireplace and TV to be a subtle focal point yet be able to comfortably converse with others in the room. I am looing for an arrangement, feel free to tell to me toss or add anything! I am more then willing to post pictures of the progress. Thanks so much in advance!
> 
> I can not get the uploader here to work so I posted the pictures on photobucket.
> 
> ...


There ya go. :thumbsup:


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

Since you're asking, I think there is too much stuff in there. I'd open up the space in front of the counter. Maybe switch the loveseat so it faces the tv (or use the chairs and get rid of the loveseat) slide it over more so there is a good path where the burgandy chair is now

Just my 2cents


----------



## Janetp (Apr 1, 2012)

You do have too much in there. I'd lose one of couches and put the one so it faces it the firepace as well. I would put the 2 chairs on the wall the pics are on, directly across from the kitchen if they will fit as well if you need the seating. Possibly a cushioned bench in the window alcove and a cushioned bench where you currently have the blue chair. Maybe something with a cushioned ottoman under it instead for when you do need the extra seating. Personally, I would close up the entire opening about the blue chair. If it were a bigger room, it would be a more practical feature, but losing that would also give you an option of some shelving in order to free up valuable floor space and lose the bookcase altogether. It's a nice feature, but in your case, it does not seem to be a practical one. To balance it out better, I would put the tv directly over the fireplace, and balance out the window on the one side with a large mirror where your tv currently hangs.


----------



## beeristhebest (Mar 6, 2012)

Yeah, too many chairs, other than that I like what you have. I would pick a new and modern design scheme also.


----------



## Kimberly Jones (Apr 11, 2012)

If you put off two chairs ,i think it will be more comfortable.What do you think?


----------



## HomeDesirable (May 16, 2012)

Hmmm, thats a tricky one! ... If it was my room I would probably lose a chair, shuffle the furniture around until it felt right, and then add some bold wallpaper for a statement on that blank fireplace wall... that way, I think people entering the room would be drawn to the statement wall rather than the furniture arrangements. Just an idea! ... hope this helps


----------



## lisadesign (Jun 7, 2012)

You definitely have too much furniture in the room at the moment. I would think about losing the love seat and using the couch and some chairs. A great idea for the shape of your room wood be a sectional with the large size on the big wall where your couch now. If you are handy, I would build out the wall where your tv is to match the wall above the fireplace. This will give you one big wall to mount your tv. Put some built in shelves in the open spot next to your fireplace and paint them the same color you already have which will give you better storage. You could put a small chair on an angle placed in front of those shelves. This would leave your pathway and counter top open to the kitchen. You would still have room for barstools if you want. you could put either a large ottoman or coffee table within the sectional l shape. Hope this helps.


----------



## chubbykitty (Jun 2, 2012)

You say u want the tv and fireplace to be a subtle focal points.. ok..what then do you want the focal point to be? 

usually fireplaces are the focal point in living rooms and it usually looks good. 

clear the stuff under the counter. you may put high bar stools under as it looks like that is what is meant to be. usually things look better if you treat them as what they are.. in this case, it looks like you are ignoring that feature and it looks weird. 

Don't seem to have a color scheme so it looks cluttered. You can get away with a lot of items if it follows a color scheme. Stick to 3 colors, these include wall and floors.. to get started.


----------

